# First photo: Adrianne Palicki as Wonder Woman



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

We got some fan boys here, thoughts?


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

More please.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 8, 2008)

Fills out that costume quite well.


----------



## jschuur (Nov 27, 2002)

That's a bit inappropriate, posting a picture of a blow-up sex doll in a TiVo forum, don't you think?


----------



## SurvivorFan (Mar 9, 2011)

Looks like a cheap vinyl halloween costume.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

SurvivorFan said:


> Looks like a cheap vinyl halloween costume.


This.

It's sort of a cross between the classic costume and the current comic costume (introduced in #600). The fact that it looks like they made it completely out of vinyl looks incredibly stupid.

I know the current comic costume drew some complaints when they unveiled it, but I think it would actually be appropriate for David E Kelly's vision of the show, from what I've heard of it... as long as they interpreted it right. For example, if they had used the darker colors from the current outfit... wine for the top, midnight blue for the pants, it already would have looked better. And don't make it out of shiny vinyl.


----------



## doom1701 (May 15, 2001)

I don't know which bugs me more about the costume.

1. The shiny vinyl. It looks cheap, and it's going to be nearly impossible to light properly when filming.

2. The plasticy look to the "armor" components (the breastplate, faulds, and gauntlets).

3. The actress just doesn't look like Wonder Woman. This one could change--this might be the first time she's been photographed in the outfit, and she may still need to adjust.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

I've got no problem with that at all.


----------



## steve614 (May 1, 2006)

That costume looks like it's been painted on. 

Is that why the picture is so small...so you can't see the naughty bits?


----------



## ElJay (Apr 6, 2005)

Hint: the picture is clickable.


----------



## spikedavis (Nov 23, 2003)

I guess the costume budget for the show is $19.99.


----------



## omnibus (Sep 25, 2001)

All I can say is yummmm!


----------



## BrettStah (Nov 12, 2000)

She has looked gorgeous in other things, so I will guess that this Wonder Woman picture is just an aberration (talking about her butter face in this picture, not the body - nothing wrong with her body at all).


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

jsmeeker said:


> More please.


less please


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

you are all complaining its too tight? Really? What should she be wearing? A burka?


----------



## pteronaut (Dec 26, 2009)

ElJay said:


> Hint: the picture is clickable.


With the image resize mod now in effect, is there any reason for us users to manually create a clickable thumbnail or take the effort to resize pictures at all any more?


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

jsmeeker said:


> you are all complaining its too tight? Really? What should she be wearing? A burka?


 Who is complaining that it's too tight?

There are several of us that are complaining about the vinyl, particularly the shiny look, because it looks cheap and tacky. No one in this thread said a thing about the fit of the outfit.

Edit: if a "smeek" is accidentally saying the same thing as another poster has already said... what is it when you reply to something that was never said?


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

Good God. Airbrush much? That photo is so overdone the chin is brushed too much, the shadow isn't natural to the point that it barely looks like her. I hate when they do that crap. I'm sure she looks amazing in it.


----------



## RGM1138 (Oct 6, 1999)

photoshopgrl said:


> Good God. Airbrush much? That photo is so overdone the chin is brushed too much, the shadow isn't natural to the point that it barely looks like her. I hate when they do that crap. I'm sure she looks amazing in it.


Girls always notice this stuff before the boys do.


----------



## SullyND (Dec 30, 2004)

FWIW clicking on the image to enlarge took me to a porn site. May want to throw up a NSFW flag.


----------



## pteronaut (Dec 26, 2009)

SullyND said:


> FWIW clicking on the image to enlarge took me to a porn site. May want to throw up a NSFW flag.


Have you scanned your computer for malware? If anyone (including myself) had your experience, I'm sure that they'd have posted about it earlier.


----------



## SullyND (Dec 30, 2004)

pteronaut said:


> Have you scanned your computer for malware? If anyone (including myself) had your experience, I'm sure that they'd have posted about it earlier.


Uh, yeah. Great spyware program too, it's called OSX.

It only happened the first time, after I clicked on the image.


----------



## pteronaut (Dec 26, 2009)

You mean the one with the browser that keeps on getting pwned in the pwn2own contests? 

Do you have an adblocker installed? (Firefox w/adblockplus hid an in-page popup, whereas my plain vanilla IE-9 showed a safe pop-up ad, but could have easily shown a NSFW one)


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

RGM1138 said:


> Girls always notice this stuff before the boys do.


Well others are commenting on her not looking good in that costume and I'm saying it's because they airbrushed her so bad it doesn't look like her and her chin is all round and odd looking because of the airbrushing.


----------



## jay_man2 (Sep 15, 2003)

SullyND said:


> Uh, yeah. Great spyware program too, it's called OSX.
> 
> It only happened the first time, after I clicked on the image.


OS X latest version and Safari latest version here, and no porn site, just the image.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

LoadStar said:


> Who is complaining that it's too tight?
> 
> There are several of us that are complaining about the vinyl, particularly the shiny look, because it looks cheap and tacky. No one in this thread said a thing about the fit of the outfit.
> 
> Edit: if a "smeek" is accidentally saying the same thing as another poster has already said... what is it when you reply to something that was never said?


Maybe I jsut have a thing for shiny, tight vinyl.


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

photoshopgrl said:


> Good God. Airbrush much? That photo is so overdone the chin is brushed too much, the shadow isn't natural to the point that it barely looks like her. I hate when they do that crap. I'm sure she looks amazing in it.


Come on now, you're "photoshop"grl. You know it's not airbrushing, it's Photoshopping!


----------



## SullyND (Dec 30, 2004)

jay_man2 said:


> OS X latest version and Safari latest version here, and no porn site, just the image.


Yeah, I'm on Snow Leopard, and haven't touched Safari in a year +. I'm not saying it happens all the time, but it did happen, at least once...


----------



## BitbyBlit (Aug 25, 2001)

SullyND said:


> Uh, yeah. Great spyware program too, it's called OSX.
> 
> It only happened the first time, after I clicked on the image.


Yeah. It happened to me too in Chrome. It's not malware.

Imagevenue.com uses advertserve.com to serve up advertisements.

The porn site apparently snuck in a link to their site by covering it with a fake ad that they registered with advertserve.com:










When you click "Close", you get redirected to the porn site.

Once you've seen the ad once, you get a cookie that prevents you from seeing it again. If you clear your cookies, you'll see it again.


----------



## SullyND (Dec 30, 2004)

BitbyBlit said:


> Yeah. It happened to me too in Chrome. It's not malware.


That was exactly it!


----------



## BrettStah (Nov 12, 2000)

Maybe the adblocking add-on that I'm using blocked it, but when I clicked the image I didnt get any ad at all.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

oy... this thread got all nerdy..


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

hefe said:


> Come on now, you're "photoshop"grl. You know it's not airbrushing, it's Photoshopping!


Air brushing is a technique done IN photoshop.


----------



## BitbyBlit (Aug 25, 2001)

jsmeeker said:


> oy... this thread got all nerdy..


Sorry to ruin the geekiness with nerdiness. 

On the plus side, anyone interested in watching a live sex show can do so by disabling their ad-blocking software. Unfortunately, the show does not involve Adrianne Palicki as Wonder Woman.


----------



## SullyND (Dec 30, 2004)

jsmeeker said:


> oy... this thread got all nerdy..


Hi, I see you are new here.


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

I saw a better photo on Zap2it but feel the costume is too vinyl. It may look OK on TV.


----------



## Queue (Apr 7, 2009)

Adrienne Palicki is hot. I'll watch just for her.


----------



## Bettamojo5 (Apr 12, 2004)

I'm a fan of Friday Night Light's and I really liked Adrienne Palicki at Tyra, so I will watch when this comes out. I may be showing my age, but I grew up watching Lynda Carter as Wonder Woman, so she will always be WW to me. They do look a lot alike in their costumes.


----------



## Vendikarr (Feb 24, 2004)

mwhip said:


> We got some fan boys here, thoughts?


I think it would look better if the boots were red like in this picture.


----------



## doom1701 (May 15, 2001)

Vendikarr said:


> I think it would look better if the boots were red like in this picture.


Still too shiny...but yeah, that dramatically changes the look. I like that a lot better as well.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

doom1701 said:


> Still too shiny...but yeah, that dramatically changes the look. I like that a lot better as well.


I agree.

I still would prefer to see something much closer to the current comic look, although I'll grant that it wasn't particularly well received there.








The biggest difference is an even darker top (looks to be closer to wine in the comic) and much darker pants (could be black leather on screen). The top in the sketch still seems to be shiny, but it's more metallic shiny than vinyl shiny.


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

Sorry about the pic link leading to pr0n, looks I am not using imageavenue anymore. Glad to hear that the forum can resize pics now.


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

I hope the plots are better. The original WW show was too much Wonder Woman doing what men told her to do. I remember being disappointed. I like the Xena type of heroine better.


----------



## cmontyburns (Nov 14, 2001)

sieglinde said:


> I hope the plots are better. The original WW show was too much Wonder Woman doing what men told her to do. I remember being disappointed. I like the Xena type of heroine better.





Spoiler



The pilot script has been floating around for a while now. Apparently you can find it online if you look for it. It is reputed to be legendarily bad.


----------



## gastrof (Oct 31, 2003)

My only complaint about the new TV costume is that the boots should be red. 

All in all, it IS Wonder Woman's costume, only with long pants, which a lot of fans have thought they should try anyway. Even the shade of blue is good. 

Don't really think the red stars should be there, tho'. Still, a nice compromise and it's so close, it'll fly. The only question is, will she?


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

I agree it looks better with red boots. The only problem with comparing with a comic book drawing is that you really can't get as good of a feel for the material that makes up the costume.


----------



## Azlen (Nov 25, 2002)

I wonder if the pic was released to get reaction to the suit. It's been panned more than praised in the comments that I have seen so I wonder if they will make any changes to it.


----------



## Peter000 (Apr 15, 2002)

jsmeeker said:


> I agree it looks better with red boots. The only problem with comparing with a comic book drawing is that you really can't get as good of a feel for the material that makes up the costume.


I wish the costume were cloth & leather based rather than vinyl. Otherwise, I've got no problems with it.


----------



## rifleman69 (Jan 6, 2005)

doom1701 said:


> Still too shiny...but yeah, that dramatically changes the look. I like that a lot better as well.


That's better than what's currently out there but she shouldn't be wearing pants. Back to the drawing board!


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

I like this scientific breakdown of the Wonder Woman suit:

http://www.tv.com/your-everything-g...-costume/story/25407.html?tag=topslot;button;

Frankly, I think Lynda Carter looks laughably awful in those shorts posted earlier. Looks like she's wearing star spangled Depends.


----------



## DreadPirateRob (Nov 12, 2002)

How they managed to make the gorgeous Adrienne Palicki look terrible I'll never know. I can only imagine that she'll look better when the show starts, but this is not a good beginning. Changing the boots to red and toning down her lipstick would help a bit.


----------



## Test (Dec 8, 2004)

DreadPirateRob said:


> How they managed to make the gorgeous Adrienne Palicki look terrible I'll never know. I can only imagine that she'll look better when the show starts, but this is not a good beginning. Changing the boots to red and toning down her lipstick would help a bit.


I've never seen her before so I had to do a google image search after reading this thread and I totally agree with you. What did they do to her? Is it her lips that make her look totally different/bad?


----------



## trainman (Jan 29, 2001)

gastrof said:


> Still, a nice compromise and it's so close, it'll fly. The only question is, will she?


Not in an invisible plane, but the pilot script specifies that she owns six BMW single-occupant planes, plus her company's "Boeing Airbus."


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

Peter000 said:


> I wish the costume were cloth & leather based rather than vinyl. Otherwise, I've got no problems with it.


Hmmm

I will say I would not be averse to her putting on a "fashion show" for us.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

trainman said:


> Not in an invisible plane, but the pilot script specifies that she owns six BMW single-occupant planes, plus her company's "Boeing Airbus."


*cringe*

Wow. Is the script really written that badly?


----------



## Bob_Newhart (Jul 14, 2004)

I would prefer her to wear short pants (ala Daisy Duke)


----------



## DreadPirateRob (Nov 12, 2002)

Test said:


> I've never seen her before so I had to do a google image search after reading this thread and I totally agree with you.




Go get yourself _Friday Night Lights_, Seasons 1-3, and enjoy the gloriousness that is Tyra Collette!


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

DreadPirateRob said:


> Go get yourself _Friday Night Lights_, Seasons 1-3, and enjoy the gloriousness that is Tyra Collette!


Tyra Collete doesn't look anything like the Adrian in the picture a few posts up.

Not that she isn't fine. But it's a really different look.


----------



## Peter000 (Apr 15, 2002)

trainman said:


> Not in an invisible plane, but the pilot script specifies that she owns six BMW single-occupant planes, plus her company's "Boeing Airbus."


Yeah. TOTALLY ruins the series for me already.


----------



## trainman (Jan 29, 2001)

LoadStar said:


> Wow. Is the script really written that badly?


Oh, my, yes. Some friends and I did a dramatic reading around the dining room table a few weeks ago. We were cringing throughout.


----------



## RGM1138 (Oct 6, 1999)

photoshopgrl said:


> Well others are commenting on her not looking good in that costume and I'm saying it's because they airbrushed her so bad it doesn't look like her and her chin is all round and odd looking because of the airbrushing.


Oh, I was supposed to be looking at her _face._ 

I'm such a silly boy-Man.


----------



## RangersRBack (Jan 9, 2006)

Would like to have seen the obvious choice, Julia Benson (formerly Anderson) who is available since Stargate Universe is now canceled. Google. You will not be disappointed.


----------



## cmontyburns (Nov 14, 2001)

LoadStar said:


> *cringe*
> 
> Wow. Is the script really written that badly?


I spoilered my comment above, but since it is being talked about openly now: the script apparently is readily available on the web if you want to look for it and see for yourself -- it is (as Trainman verifies) supposed to be legendarily bad.


----------



## scooterboy (Mar 27, 2001)

RangersRBack said:


> Would like to have seen the obvious choice, Julia Benson (formerly Anderson) who is available since Stargate Universe is now canceled. Google. You will not be disappointed.


I remember her from a Masters of Horror episode. She is well qualified to play Wonder Woman.


----------



## Peter000 (Apr 15, 2002)

RangersRBack said:


> Would like to have seen the obvious choice, Julia Benson (formerly Anderson) who is available since Stargate Universe is now canceled. Google. You will not be disappointed.


She's got the build for it, but she doesn't have the face for it. She's not ugly or anything, just plainer than WW should be.


----------



## balboa dave (Jan 19, 2004)




----------



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

I clicked on that picture and it took me to a porn site.

Didn't read the rest of the thread because I got distracted.


----------



## Mars Rocket (Mar 24, 2000)

RangersRBack said:


> Would like to have seen the obvious choice, Julia Benson (formerly Anderson) who is available since Stargate Universe is now canceled. Google. You will not be disappointed.


Too hard to fit into the bustier. She'd look like a porn star in the WW costume.


----------



## scooterboy (Mar 27, 2001)

Mars Rocket said:


> Too hard to fit into the bustier. She'd look like a porn star in the WW costume.


Nah - she'd look just like the comic book WW.


----------



## Philosofy (Feb 21, 2000)

Mars Rocket said:


> Too hard to fit into the bustier. She'd look like a porn star in the WW costume.


You say that like its a bad thing...

Remember, the original WW comics were quite risque: bondage, leather masks, etc.


----------



## mrmike (May 2, 2001)

I always thought that the Colbie Smulders casting idea wasn't a bad one from an image standpoint. From an acting standpoint, I'm unsure, but...


----------



## net114 (Dec 29, 2000)

Linda Carter's are real. Nuff said.


----------



## SurvivorFan (Mar 9, 2011)

I never thought Linda Carter was that great as WW. Too soft and not curvy enough. Raquel Welch would have been perfect.


----------



## Bob_Newhart (Jul 14, 2004)

or Vivian Vance.


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

BrettStah said:


> She has looked gorgeous in other things, so I will guess that this Wonder Woman picture is just an aberration (talking about her butter face in this picture, not the body - nothing wrong with her body at all).


Yeah, face not pretty enough to be Wonder Woman. We'll go with Butter Woman for now.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

You're joking right? You seriously don't think this girl is gorgeous??


----------



## BrettStah (Nov 12, 2000)

photoshopgrl said:


> You're joking right? You seriously don't think this girl is gorgeous??


She is in other photos, but not in the Wonder Woman one...


----------



## scooterboy (Mar 27, 2001)

Bob_Newhart said:


> or Vivian Vance.


Ok - you got an actual LOL out of me on that one.


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Sep 20, 2006)

Looks like the costume (and lipstick) has been modified.


----------



## ClutchBrake (Sep 5, 2001)

WhiskeyTango said:


> Looks like the costume (and lipstick) has been modified.


Now I see why Smallville stayed away from the tights.


----------



## rifleman69 (Jan 6, 2005)

pants are worse actually, at least the boots are red. Get it together producers!


----------



## RangersRBack (Jan 9, 2006)

SurvivorFan said:


> *I never thought Linda Carter was that great as WW. Too soft and not curvy enough*. Raquel Welch would have been perfect.


LOL I'm not sure if I've disagreed with a statement anymore than I disagree with this one...EVER!


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

I'm still having trouble wrapping my mind around the fact that this is a David E. Kelly production.

If you ask me, that's so far outside his wheelhouse it's not funny.


Oh, and obviously they should have cast Phyllis Diller.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

Bob_Newhart said:


> or Vivian Vance.


Ethel Mertz?


----------



## Jayjoans (Jan 23, 2003)

WhiskeyTango said:


> Looks like the costume (and lipstick) has been modified.


In the right picture she has a definite "Little People, Big World" vibe happening. Not a fan of any of it.

Lynda Carter is this old guy's gold standard. Much like whoever it was couldn't hold a candle to Farrah in that stupid Charlie's Angels remake.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

just put her in a bikini (with the top off) and we'll stop complaining!


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

WhiskeyTango said:


> Looks like the costume (and lipstick) has been modified.


Is she wearing Jeggings?


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

I think it's the man-ssierre....


----------



## GTuck (May 23, 2004)




----------



## WhiskeyTango (Sep 20, 2006)

How long til a wardrobe malfunction?


----------



## GTuck (May 23, 2004)

WhiskeyTango said:


> How long til a wardrobe malfunction?


One frame after that picture.


----------



## GTuck (May 23, 2004)

Crappy cell phone video, the costume doesn't look that bad.


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

I like the newer costume better but the best costume and actress is not going to save this if the script is as bad as people have been saying it is.


----------



## Alfer (Aug 7, 2003)

GTuck said:


> Crappy cell phone video, the costume doesn't look that bad.


----------



## ElJay (Apr 6, 2005)

WhiskeyTango said:


> Looks like the costume (and lipstick) has been modified.


First thing my eye went to in this picture was actually the Mazda3... lol


----------



## zordude (Sep 23, 2003)

GTuck said:


>


She needs to work on her "determined running" face.

Z


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

zordude said:


> She needs to work on her "determined running" face.
> 
> Z


You were looking at her face?


----------



## BrettStah (Nov 12, 2000)

GTuck said:


>


That's the best picture I've seen of her in the costume.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

WhiskeyTango said:


> How long til a wardrobe malfunction?


This.



sieglinde said:


> I like the newer costume better but the best costume and actress is not going to save this if the script is as bad as people have been saying it is.


And this.

The new costume is better, but that's not a huge accomplishment. Virtually anything would have been better.

Is it really that hard to come up with something that looks contemporary, functional, realistic, and not at all cheap and tacky?


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

LoadStar said:


> Is it really that hard to come up with something that looks contemporary, functional, realistic, and not at all cheap and tacky?


Yes. Because superhero costumes were never designed to look contemporary, functional, or realistic on the graphic page. They're drawn to highlight the nude form.

That said, the bustier looks _horrendous_ during that filmed running sequence.


----------



## rifleman69 (Jan 6, 2005)

Alfer said:


>


Pants don't work after seeing that video, should be using the original pants that were posted at the beginning of this thread. No jeggings or anything that could resemble jeggings.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

I have no problem whatsoever with that outfit.


----------



## Mars Rocket (Mar 24, 2000)

zordude said:


> She needs to work on her "determined running" face.
> 
> Z


+1 She's definitely prettier when holding still.


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

This has disaster written all over it.


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

Fan boys will never be happy...if they were the internet would not be needed.


----------



## Alfer (Aug 7, 2003)

IndyJones1023 said:


> This has disaster written all over it.


^^^^
This


----------



## rifleman69 (Jan 6, 2005)

Well...

http://marquee.blogs.cnn.com/2011/04/13/new-wonder-woman-will-wear-shorts/?hpt=T2


----------



## doom1701 (May 15, 2001)

Their statement makes sense--since she is running a company that essentially is exploiting Wonder Woman as a profit vehicle (not that I have any problem with that), it seems logical that she would have different costumes. You sell more action figures and outfits at hero-cons that way.


----------



## Marnok (Nov 11, 2003)

what's up with the pointy hand running? She learn that from watching Robert Patrick's T-1000 running in T-2???


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

The more I hear about this show, the less I want to.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

It's a tv show based on a comic book. Of course it's going to be crappy.


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Sep 20, 2006)

cheesesteak said:


> It's a tv show based on a comic book *on NBC*. Of course it's going to be crappy.


FYP.


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

TV show? I thought we were talking about a movie. Now I'm even less interested, if possible.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

hefe said:


> TV show? I thought we were talking about a movie. Now I'm even less interested, if possible.


Not even technically a TV show. This is only at the pilot episode stage. It hasn't been ordered to series yet.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

cheesesteak said:


> It's a tv show *by David E. Kelley* based on a comic book *on NBC*. Of course it's going to be crappy.





WhiskeyTango said:


> FYP.


FYFYP


----------



## ElJay (Apr 6, 2005)

Marnok said:


> what's up with the pointy hand running? She learn that from watching Robert Patrick's T-1000 running in T-2???


hah! I had similar thoughts.


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

doom1701 said:


> Their statement makes sense--since she is running a company that essentially is exploiting Wonder Woman as a profit vehicle (not that I have any problem with that), it seems logical that she would have different costumes. You sell more action figures and outfits at hero-cons that way.


Which would be fine if we were looking at a show about Iron Man or even Booster Gold.


----------



## scooterboy (Mar 27, 2001)

rifleman69 said:


> Well...
> 
> http://marquee.blogs.cnn.com/2011/04/13/new-wonder-woman-will-wear-shorts/?hpt=T2


Wow - she looks very un-Wonder Woman-like in that picture.


----------



## Philosofy (Feb 21, 2000)

I was thinking of who would make a good Wonder Woman, and thought Cote DePablo would do a good job (though I wouldn't want her to leave NCIS!)


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

Philosofy said:


> I was thinking of who would make a good Wonder Woman...


I think Katrina Law (Mira, from Spartacus: Blood and Sand) would have been a good choice. She was also on Legend of the Seeker. Come to think of it, Bridget Regan from Legend of the Seeker would have been a good choice, as well.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

NBC Passes on Wonder Woman

And nothing of value was lost.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

LoadStar said:


> NBC Passes on Wonder Woman
> 
> And nothing of value was lost.


except seeing some Adrianne Palicki

She needs to be in something.


----------



## rifleman69 (Jan 6, 2005)

Thank God, this show had a bunch of crap written all over it.


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

LoadStar said:


> NBC Passes on Wonder Woman
> 
> And nothing of value was lost.


Odd, the rumor sites had this as being picked up yesterday.

I agree though, probably a good thing.
I thought David E. Kelly didn't understand the character and everything I read about the show seemed to support that supposition.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

JYoung said:


> I thought David E. Kelly didn't understand the character and everything I read about the show seemed to support that supposition.


Possibly, but I think a bigger problem was how David E Kelly approaches his shows. They often start with reality, then insert fantasy into it. With _Wonder Woman_, he tried the opposite - take a fantasy and insert reality into it, and I don't know that Kelly was able to deal with that.


----------



## atrac (Feb 27, 2002)

Well after following all of the hype with the official pictures, leaked pictures, and costume changes -- I still want to see it. Hopefully this pilot will get leaked over the summer.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

Five pages of posts over nothing now.


----------



## zordude (Sep 23, 2003)

cheesesteak said:


> Five pages of posts over nothing now.


If that is an issue Happy Hour should just be closed


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

cheesesteak said:


> Five pages of posts over nothing now.


Some people do quite well with the subject of nothing.


----------



## doom1701 (May 15, 2001)

jsmeeker said:


> except seeing some Adrianne Palicki
> 
> She needs to be in something.


Unless she's in nothing.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

jsmeeker said:


> except seeing some Adrianne Palicki
> 
> She needs to be in something.


As Alan Sepinwall tweeted last night: 


> Sad that Adrianne Palicki won't get to star in A show about Wonder Woman. Relieved that she won't get to star in THIS one.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

No way do they try to make a DIFFERENT Wonder Woman pilot.


But get her into something. Like my bedroom.


----------



## trainman (Jan 29, 2001)

jsmeeker said:


> No way do they try to make a DIFFERENT Wonder Woman pilot.


Not anytime soon, at least.


----------



## atrac (Feb 27, 2002)

Wouldn't it be interesting if history repeated itself?

1974: http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0072419/
1975: http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0074074/

Maybe not.


----------



## rrrobinsonjr (Nov 26, 2004)

Lynda Carter is one of my top hotties of all time.


----------



## Philosofy (Feb 21, 2000)

She's at the top of my list. Everyone else is a distant second.


----------



## Fish Man (Mar 4, 2002)

rrrobinsonjr said:


> Lynda Carter is one of my top hotties of all time.


Definitely hot.

But, is she signaling a touchdown or field goal in that first pic?


----------



## Bettamojo5 (Apr 12, 2004)

Fish Man said:


> Definitely hot.
> 
> But, is she signaling a touchdown or field goal in that first pic?


If you are looking at her arms you are missing a lot


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

Fish Man said:


> Definitely hot.
> 
> But, is she signaling a touchdown or field goal in that first pic?


Who cares? As long as she did it a lot.


----------



## fmowry (Apr 30, 2002)

jsmeeker said:


> except seeing some Adrianne Palicki
> 
> She needs to be in something.


Playboy


----------



## getreal (Sep 29, 2003)

I don't recall the Wonder Woman swimsuit costume from the original series:


----------



## Michael S (Jan 12, 2004)

LoadStar said:


> Possibly, but I think a bigger problem was how David E Kelly approaches his shows. They often start with reality, then insert fantasy into it. With _Wonder Woman_, he tried the opposite - take a fantasy and insert reality into it, and I don't know that Kelly was able to deal with that.


I didn't know Kelly was doing this. I'm guessing Diana is now a lawyer from Boston.


----------



## DougF (Mar 18, 2003)

http://www.cnn.com/2011/SHOWBIZ/TV/05/16/nbc.wonder.woman.ew/index.html?hpt=Sbin


----------



## classicX (May 10, 2006)

Am I the only one that thinks Jennifer Connelly would make an awesome WW?

I'm not a fan of this picture at all.


----------



## BrettStah (Nov 12, 2000)

classicX said:


> Am I the only one that thinks Jennifer Connelly would make an awesome WW?


Too old... she would have been awesome when she was in her 20's, however!


----------



## tiassa (Jul 2, 2008)

Fish Man said:


> Definitely hot.
> 
> But, is she signaling a touchdown or field goal in that first pic?


3 point basket.


----------



## scooterboy (Mar 27, 2001)

classicX said:


> Am I the only one that thinks Jennifer Connelly would make an awesome WW?





BrettStah said:


> Too old... she would have been awesome when she was in her 20's, however!


Maybe, but only if she was athletic enough. It's not enough to fill out the suit well - it would take a certain amount of athletic grace and fitness to pull it off.


----------



## Fish Man (Mar 4, 2002)

classicX said:


> Am I the only one that thinks Jennifer Connelly would make an awesome WW?


Ask, and you shall receive:


----------



## robojerk (Jun 13, 2006)

oh man......

Hot Vicy from The Event would be good too.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

robojerk said:


> oh man......
> 
> Hot Vicy from The Event would be good too.


Yes, Taylor Cole would work very well, although I'm not sure how tall she is.

Edit: According to Google, she's about 5'8", so she would definitely work.


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

She doesn't quite stack up, although she's absolutely gorgeous in the face.


----------



## robojerk (Jun 13, 2006)

Taylor Cole as wonder woman


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

robojerk said:


> Taylor Cole as wonder woman


I was going to post that pic, but I thought it was a really bad photoshop job, so I decided not to.


----------



## robojerk (Jun 13, 2006)

There's more where that came from.
http://forums.superherohype.com/showpost.php?p=16244276&postcount=3


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

robojerk said:


> There's more where that came from.
> http://forums.superherohype.com/showpost.php?p=16244276&postcount=3


Interesting. The other ones don't look 'Shopped, but the the first one certainly does.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

I wonder when the pilot will end up on BitTorrent?


----------



## Peter000 (Apr 15, 2002)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> I wonder when the pilot will end up on BitTorrent?


This. Now I'm itching to see it!


----------



## smak (Feb 11, 2000)

robojerk said:


> There's more where that came from.
> http://forums.superherohype.com/showpost.php?p=16244276&postcount=3


I'll take "How to ruin a beautiful girl by dumping a ton of makeup on her face" for 1000 Alex.

-smak-


----------



## FilmCritic3000 (Oct 29, 2004)

Peter000 said:


> This. Now I'm itching to see it!


+1


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

Someone saw the pilot: http://www.toplessrobot.com/2011/06/robs_wonder_woman_tv_pilot_faq.php


----------



## ClutchBrake (Sep 5, 2001)

cheesesteak said:


> Someone saw the pilot: http://www.toplessrobot.com/2011/06/robs_wonder_woman_tv_pilot_faq.php


That was a great read! :up:


----------



## caslu (Jun 24, 2003)

cheesesteak said:


> Someone saw the pilot: http://www.toplessrobot.com/2011/06/robs_wonder_woman_tv_pilot_faq.php


Pretty scathing but for some reason, I still want to see the train wreck for myself.


----------



## scooterboy (Mar 27, 2001)

caslu said:


> Pretty scathing but for some reason, I still want to see the train wreck for myself.


I thought I wanted to see it too, until I read his review. It sounds so _incredibly_ bad that I don't want to waste my time.


----------



## Talon (Dec 5, 2001)

Megan Fox as WW?


----------



## BrettStah (Nov 12, 2000)

Talon said:


> Megan Fox as WW?


She has that thumbs problem.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

She has an acting problem too.


----------



## Talon (Dec 5, 2001)

cheesesteak said:


> She has an acting problem too.


Actually I enjoyed her in Jennifer's Body.


----------



## Mars Rocket (Mar 24, 2000)

scooterboy said:


> I thought I wanted to see it too, until I read his review. It sounds so incredibly bad that I don't want to waste my time.


I want to see it even more now.


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

cheesesteak said:


> Someone saw the pilot: http://www.toplessrobot.com/2011/06/robs_wonder_woman_tv_pilot_faq.php


I don't understand why he refuses to believe that Kelley wrote it.
While he says he watched some of Boston Legal, I don't think he watched it very closely.


----------

